# G8 / G20 900 arrest protest - July 1 2010



## bigtwinky (Jul 2, 2010)

Following the G8/G20 summit, 900 or so people were arrested in Toronto, most of them innocent civilians who were just in the wrong place, at the wrong time. Many of them Quebecers. Some are still there.

There were nation wide protests on June 30th and July 1st against these arrests, I went to the one in Montreal yesterday.

Here are a few images:
1400 or so people met up downtown Montreal, Square St-Louis.
















From there, they marched down St-Denis, Sherbrooke, up St-Laurent and down Mont-Royal street, which are all 4 pretty heavily travelled, so gestion was an issue





















Throughout the march, the police were very present. A couple of motorbikes up front with 6 cops on bikes, lines of a dozen cops in bright yellow bids along each side, and a few cars and trucks taking the rear. However, the riot cops were also there, but they kept their distance and followed far back or on side streets. All in all, it was peaceful, nothing too eventful happening, a few arrests, nothing major.










This guy along the route was probably wondering WTF was happening





I must deliver this pizza... our restaurant's reputation is on the line...





I have more up in my blog and about 40 or so on my flickr, if anyone is interested in seeing more.


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lmao, these are great! The guy in the window = :lmao:


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 2, 2010)

He was too funny, was looking out of the window for a few mins, all the while with that confused look.

Funny to see the press guys looking at me pointing my camera up, then they all looked and chuckled.  Not a press worthy shot, but still funny none the less 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## edouble (Jul 2, 2010)

You did well in capturing the emotions.....


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 2, 2010)

edouble said:


> You did well in capturing the emotions.....


 
Thanks for that.  I'm trying to focus more on emotions and people than just documenting a place and a time and I'm happy to read someone saw the same.


----------

